# Where are my Doors?



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This is what happens when you talk to a brother about cigars and Sophie and I got to talking about a thread on the Casita Cigar to which he has bought some and he casually told me in a PM that he wanted to send me one to which I said...yeah. I thought he was just going to send me one to try which was all I was referring to but upon receiving that cigar he sends 4 others to pound me into the ground with....

Fuente Anejo
Kristoff
Oliva V Melanio
Macanudo Inspirado

Are you kidding me....talk about a sucker punch!!!
Thank you brother....totally uncalled for but accepted with gratitude. Those who deal with Sophie....be careful....be vewy vewy careful!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Dang Sophie, slap a fella sound that carries a cane and ain't afraid to use it. That's brave  Nice hit!

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I felt him stomping around....I about fell off his shoe..

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Gary did ya really think he was only sending one cigar :vs_laugh: ....you know how it works around here lol! 

Great hit Sofie, well done!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

The guy just comes in here blowin all kinds of 5h1t up!
I love it!
Great work


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Look at the new guy go! A braising attack on a mod is not a good way to stay off the radar buddy, lol. 
Wonderful sampling of cigars right there!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Kidvegas said:


> Gary did ya really think he was only sending one cigar :vs_laugh: ....you know how it works around here lol!
> 
> Great hit Sofie, well done!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


He made it sound as if he wanted my opinion on that one cigar....so he blows my doors off by sending me the others that I know are better.. what kind of person does that....makes no sense to me to set up an old man and play with his mind....he mentioned to me something about sniping... he's really good at this.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

LeatherNeck said:


> Look at the new guy go! A braising attack on a mod is not a good way to stay off the radar buddy, lol.
> Wonderful sampling of cigars right there!


Oh yeah.....the boy will pay for this....there are others who are on my list as well who have abused me....this is why I don't usually send my address out to you twisted sisters for this reason.....f'n Elder Abuse is what it is.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

@Sophie0503 is a nut. Completely blind sided me last week.

Nice hit Sophie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick (Feb 5, 2018)

Great hit !!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks @Sophie0503. 
@Cigary has had it coming.
Now just stay at least a cane's distance from him.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Lol I used some long range weaponry on that deal. I hope you enjoy sir..


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

Cigary said:


> This is what happens when you talk to a brother about cigars and Sophie and I got to talking about a thread on the Casita Cigar to which he has bought some and he casually told me in a PM that he wanted to send me one to which I said...yeah. I thought he was just going to send me one to try which was all I was referring to but upon receiving that cigar he sends 4 others to pound me into the ground with....
> 
> Fuente Anejo
> Kristoff
> ...


That's how @Sophie0503 rolls. He takes you in and says he's sending one cigar, and the POW! It's the rope a dope and you get "love bombed!"


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cossie said:


> That's how @Sophie0503 rolls. He takes you in and says he's sending one cigar, and the POW! It's the rope a dope and you get "love bombed!"


I'm in the process of bombing him back to the Stone Age...just waiting on the fuse(s) to arrive here and then sending it out to him. &#128522;


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

Cigary said:


> I'm in the process of bombing him back to the Stone Age...just waiting on the fuse(s) to arrive here and then sending it out to him.


Ha ha!!! I just those cartoon fuses like Yosemite Sam used with the red TNT signs. Except, that bombs gonna be a goodie drop!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> This is what happens when you talk to a brother about cigars and Sophie and I got to talking about a thread on the Casita Cigar to which he has bought some and he casually told me in a PM that he wanted to send me one to which I said...yeah. I thought he was just going to send me one to try which was all I was referring to but upon receiving that cigar he sends 4 others to pound me into the ground with....
> 
> Fuente Anejo
> Kristoff
> ...


Oh you got what you deserve for sure. You'll get no sympathy here Lol! You earned every Cigar Enjoy them bro!:vs_cool:


----------

